# An LHCF Badge???



## audacity. (Oct 30, 2008)

Hey, Bev, Nikos! 

Is there an LHCF Badge or Widget in the future?  Y'know one that we members can put on our MySpace, Facebook, Blog and other pages???

I think that would be cool!


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 30, 2008)

No there isn't but thats a good idea.


----------



## kandake (Oct 30, 2008)

It would be good for Bev but bad for everyone else.  At least in my opinion.  I'm selfish when it comes to LHCF.  Don't want the whole world to know about it.

But like I said.  If I was Bev I would be all for it.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Oct 30, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> It would be good for Bev but bad for everyone else.  At least in my opinion.  I'm selfish when it comes to LHCF.  Don't want the whole world to know about it.
> 
> But like I said.  If I was Bev I would be all for it.



That is true it could be an influx of trolls if there were an LHCF badge.


----------



## kandake (Oct 30, 2008)

sexyeyes3616 said:


> That is true it could be an influx of trolls if there were an LHCF badge.



Yeah, thats what I was getting at.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 14, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> It would be good for Bev but bad for everyone else. At least in my opinion. I'm selfish when it comes to LHCF. Don't want the whole world to know about it.
> 
> But like I said. If I was Bev I would be all for it.


 

I agree as well.


----------



## dlewis (Nov 14, 2008)

**kandi** said:


> It would be good for Bev but bad for everyone else.  At least in my opinion.  I'm selfish when it comes to LHCF.  Don't want the whole world to know about it.
> 
> But like I said.  If I was Bev I would be all for it.



I agree.  I don't want anyone knowing about this site.

I have a question.  If someone lurks here, like family I don't like, if I find out and get you the information could you bann them since I was here first?


----------



## foxxymami (Nov 14, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I agree.  I don't want anyone knowing about this site.
> 
> I have a question.  If someone lurks here, like family I don't like, if I find out and get you the information could you bann them since I was here first?


----------



## Foxglove (Nov 14, 2008)

dlewis said:


> I agree.  I don't want anyone knowing about this site.
> 
> I have a question.  If someone lurks here, like family I don't like, if I find out and get you the information could you bann them since I was here first?



 wow D 
what if said family member sees this post?


----------



## dlewis (Nov 14, 2008)

foxxymami said:


>



I think it's only fair



Ekaette said:


> wow D
> what if said family member sees this post?



They'll tell like they tell everything else.  I guess Dh is suppose to beat me down.


----------



## Amerie123 (Nov 14, 2008)

yall funny. but i don't want everyone knowing about LHCF, althought i share with a select few, but it's very few, and they don't even be on here like that, so im cool. and i only share because i feel a lil guilty for not sharing with the few ppl near and dear to me.


----------



## audacity. (Dec 1, 2008)

ooohhhh!  y'all so stingy! 

j/k

well, i think it would be nice...

shoot, i shout out LHCF all over my blog!


----------



## JustKiya (Dec 1, 2008)

There is a LHCF facebook group, though.


----------



## dlewis (Dec 1, 2008)

LongHairDon'tCare said:


> ooohhhh!  y'all so stingy!
> 
> j/k
> 
> ...



I refer to this site as my favorite place.


----------

